# Gettin my car soon :D



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

Picking my TT up in 3 hours  so excited, 225 mk1  proper happy to be gettin such a amazing car at 19 years old


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Well done Jack and welcome. hope all goes well and take it easy on the way home. :wink: 
Post some pics soon.. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome if you have any cash left join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

i hope that you have a lot more money saved up to start modding it!!! i know without you will get the bug!!!! welcome tho. you wont regrett your buy!

Matt


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

got it back im in LOVE :twisted:


----------

